# Estra Strenth GasX



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Sorry for the spelling error, I'm so-o-o tired.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

This stuff really helps for trapped gas and that "I can't breathe feeling" It seems to move the gas through. Sometimes I take up to 4 at one time.


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

I started taking Gas X yesterday, and I am glad that it works so well, but the package does say not to exceed 4 pills a day. Just so you know!!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I love them too i've tried other flavors and find that the peppermint(yellow pill) works best. My doctor told me take as many as I want all day long, i've taken about 6max........on a bad day and i'm still here







but usually I just take one in the morning when I wake up with a cup of black tea


----------

